# GIK boxes were on my porch this afternoon



## MikeBiker (Jan 3, 2010)

My GIK panels/traps arrive this morning while I was having some outpatient surgery done. I will be putting them up this weekend and will take some photos of how they look on the walls. I got them all in the coffee color.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Sounds like your ready for room treatment time. Let us know how it goes.:T


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Woohoo (not for the surgery - for the boxes) - can't wait to see some pics and your impressions!


----------



## sub_crazy (Nov 17, 2007)

Let me know how the coffee color looks, I was thinking about the same color my-self.

Which panels and traps did you wind up getting?

Congrats!


----------



## MikeBiker (Jan 3, 2010)

I got 4 Tri-Traps, two 244 panels and three 242 panels.


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

I too would like to see the coffee color panels. Please share pics?

Thanks


----------



## MikeBiker (Jan 3, 2010)

I took some photos finally. Hopefully they will be of help to those who want to see the coffee color.


----------



## MikeBiker (Jan 3, 2010)

I finally got the quiet time to rerun Audyssey (XT Version) after the panels went up and it was noticeable that the people on TV had improved their diction. Voices were easier to understand. I also noticed that higher volumes were more enjoyable. Everything just seemed to be cleaner sounding.

I don't have a measuring system (other than a RS sound meter), so I am not able to take any measurements.


----------



## sub_crazy (Nov 17, 2007)

They look nice really nice. How do you like the color and if you did it over would you pick coffee again?


----------



## MikeBiker (Jan 3, 2010)

I would order the Coffee color again. I like the nice dark brown. They give a nice contrast to the walls that they are on.


----------



## sub_crazy (Nov 17, 2007)

They look really good and go great with your walls, I think I am going to do the same color my-self.

Congratulations:T


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

That color looks really nice!!
Thanks for sharing. 



MikeBiker said:


> I took some photos finally. Hopefully they will be of help to those who want to see the coffee color.


----------

